# Baron



## Ligget (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi everyone.
Not posted a pen for a while so here is a Chrome Baron made from unidentified wood with CA finish..(photo rubbish)
Comments welcome.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow Mark, that's a pretty pen!  Though, I gotta tell you, if I wasn't a Police fan, I'd be a little concerned about the lyrics appearing in that 2nd picture!

The fit looks great, and the finish does too!  The wood's a knock-out - need to figure out what that is!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 19, 2006)

Lol Jim, never noticed that, will not use that background again!![:I]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice work, Mark!  I really like this one.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 19, 2006)

Fine work, beautiful finish and very nice mystery wood.


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice looking pen!


----------



## Fangar (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice looking pen.  Also, great photography work.  Especially the second photo.  Thanks for sharing.

Fangar


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice looking pen Mark, I think the photo is great, I wish looked this good!


----------



## kkwall (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice pen!


----------



## challagan (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice. My guess would be Thuya burl. What ever it is it made a great pen! 

Corey


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 19, 2006)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you for the nice words, appreciated.[]


----------



## johncrane (Jun 20, 2006)

congratulations very nice pen, JC DOWN UNDER.


----------



## chitswood (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice pen[]


----------



## chigdon (Jun 23, 2006)

I wish I had a pile of that 'inidentified burl'.  Beautiful


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 24, 2006)

Awesome work, and that finish is top notch.  
Rob


----------



## punkinn (Jun 26, 2006)

Beautiful pen and very nice photos.   Wood looks kinda redwood burl-ish or maybe Thuya burly.  []  Gorgeous, whatever it is!

Nancy


----------



## Ligget (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments, that keeps me motivated![^][]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 26, 2006)

music to my eyes, well done....nice blank and finish and photo etc.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 26, 2006)

any more of that unidentifed wood laying around send my way. Great finish and pen


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jun 26, 2006)

Excellent job on the pen Mark. I wish the unidentified wood in my shop looked that good.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 27, 2006)

[][]


----------



## johncrane (Jun 27, 2006)

that's a magic looking pen. bit like some of mine


----------

